# Unable to park Domain on my web server



## Anshu001 (Aug 8, 2011)

My website is hosted at UCoz web services and its DNS servers are :-
ns1.ucoz.net
ns2.ucoz.net

I own a .com domain and I have updated the DNS servers to ns1.ucoz.net and ns2.ucoz.net in my domain cpanel.

But when I am trying to park the domain at my web server site Cpanel, it is not getting parked.

It tells to wait 5 minutes and after 5 minutes countdown nothing happens. There is no error message also.

I am following this tutorial as given on UCoz Forums :-
Domain transfer and email creation - Additional Features - uCoz System management and tuning - uCoz Community

Only difference is that I am using a .com domain from bigrock.in
I have already done this parking with a .co.cc domain and it worked then.

Please help me with this.

Thankyou


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Try waiting, DNS transfers can take up to 48 hours.


----------



## Anshu001 (Aug 8, 2011)

It has been more than 72 hours...


----------



## Keano (Aug 23, 2011)

Best thing would check if they support .com. I see no reason as to why they would. If they do ask your domain provider to update the name servers. Sometimes if you do it remotely it doesn't update.


----------

